
IBM fired ~100k old employees to look “Cool”/“trendy” - totaldude87
https://www.computerweekly.com/news/252467729/Veteran-IBMers-given-cold-shoulder-as-Big-Blue-promotes-millennials
======
probably_wrong
Similar article discussed earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20581301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20581301)

